# Guardami



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

-Vuoi una caramella?-
-No, non sei uno sconosciuto. Non mi fido.-
nella sua macchina. Fuori buio. Le ore volate. Per la prima volta. _Volate._
E dover fare tutto di corsa. Ridendo.
L'ultimo bacio dentro la stanza. Un sorriso.
macchina. Pagare.
Arrivare alla mia e...
_Ancora una sigaretta tebe
Ma è tardi per te.
Ho trovato traffico, e un sorriso.

_
E dopo la sigaretta.
-E' una caramella alla menta.-
L'ho presa, scartata. Infilata in bocca e. Devo avere fatto una faccia disgustata perchè...
-Liquirizia? Che schifo Cristo santo!- ho ripreso la carta e ho sputacchiato dentro la caramella.
Lui è scoppiato a ridere. Sonoramente. Perfetto nel suo completo da uomo adulto, con i pantaloni con mille bottoncini nascosti. Tre ore per slacciarli tutti.
Scriverò a Zegna. Non è possibile. Sono cinture di castità i suoi pantaloni. E che cazzo.

E' stato il giorno del _guardami._
Guardami quando ti bacio sulla bocca.
Guardami quando bacio il  seno e gioco con i chiodini
Guardami quando ti mordo il ventre.
E guardami. Quando. Ti lecco.
I suoi occhi. In quel momento. Erano chiari. Sembravano fosforescenti di riflesso alla luce violetta della stanza.
Vedevo solo quelli in un ambiente in bianco e nero. E qualche pennellata di grigio.
Ma i suoi occhi erano davvero. 
Appoggiata sui gomiti fissavo la sua testa infilata tra le mie gambe, che teneva, e mi sembravano..piccole. Lui è una montagna e.
Non l'ho mai guardato. Me la sono sempre goduta in solitudine ma.
Ieri. Invece.
Incredibile.
Non era il Man che conoscevo. Sfacciato. Decisamente sfacciato.
E non ha voluto musica. Non ha voluto troppo buio.
Ha voluto me. E insieme a me.
I guardami. E anche i parlami.










Mamma. Mia.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)




----------



## erab (6 Novembre 2012)

ossitocina


dopamina


vasopressina


























:blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

Mah, io più che sfacciato direi che "ha preso confidenza, che si è creata intimità", perciò ti sembra sfacciato, che è un po' diverso..

Quoto erab....:blu::blu:


----------



## erab (6 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6379 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah, io più che sfacciato direi che "ha preso confidenza, che si è creata intimità", perciò ti sembra sfacciato, che è un po' diverso..
> 
> Quoto erab....:blu::blu:


tutta colpa della vasopressina... :blu:


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

quotatevi pure a vicenda ma...

Ho fatto un sesso da Dio. Mi ha fatto scattare l'ormone a manetta.
Non posso spiegarvi perchè davvero Admin questa volta mi chiude il blog.
la confidenza certo. La confidenza di due corpi che si stanno conoscendo. Finalmente. Che stanno trovando l'accordatura perfetta.
Non è stato per niente facile fino qua.
Pagine e pagine di blog sull'argomento.
Ma ora.
Qualsiasi cosa mantenga quello che ho vissuto ieri va bene.
Molto bene


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6381 ha detto:
			
		

> quotatevi pure a vicenda ma...
> 
> Ho fatto un sesso da Dio. Mi ha fatto scattare l'ormone a manetta.
> Non posso spiegarvi perchè davvero Admin questa volta mi chiude il blog.
> ...


E io quoto te


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6379 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah, io più che sfacciato direi che "ha preso confidenza, che si è creata intimità", perciò ti sembra sfacciato, che è un po' diverso..
> 
> Quoto erab....:blu::blu:


E questo è negativo?
Cioè Tebe va a letto con un uomo e il fatto che si crei intimità è negativo? Cioè, se non crei intimità con l'uomo con cui vai a letto, con chi la vuoi creare con il postino che ti consegna le raccomandate?
Boh sapete che non vi capisco.......


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6383 ha detto:
			
		

> E questo è negativo?
> Cioè Tebe va a letto con un uomo e il fatto che si crei intimità è negativo? Cioè, se non crei intimità con l'uomo con cui vai a letto, con chi la vuoi creare con il postino che ti consegna le raccomandate?
> Boh sapete che non vi capisco.......


Ecco.








:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6383 ha detto:
			
		

> E questo è negativo?
> Cioè Tebe va a letto con un uomo e il fatto che si crei intimità è negativo? Cioè, se non crei intimità con l'uomo con cui vai a letto, con chi la vuoi creare con il postino che ti consegna le raccomandate?
> Boh sapete che non vi capisco.......


Si è negativo, non in generale ovviamente, per me è negativo quando si crea intimità con il proprio amante.
L'intimità porta consuetudine...che per me è sempre negativa, quando accade con l'amante.
Soprattutto se l'amante in questione non è un traditore seriale (sta tradendo perché è tebe e non perché è la prima che gli sia capitata sotto), peggio ancora quando ha una moglie che dice di lui (come sembra aver confermato lui) quello che che tebe dice di Mattia...vuol dire che man non sta vivendo un qualcosa in più al  suo matrimonio, ma sta vivendo un qualcosa al posto di quello che dovrebbe vivere all'interno del suo matrimonio.
Non so se mi spiego...
Per me è negativo, con o senza sesso da dio...continuo a dire che è negativo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6385 ha detto:
			
		

> povero Mattia...se sapesse che quella sera li'ha baciato la stessa bocca che ha fatto godere uno che potrebbe essere suo padre...e come entra in casa tebe???sdraiato????:corna:


Micione... TU stai facendo la morale a Tebe? La cosa è grave...


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6385 ha detto:
			
		

> povero Mattia...se sapesse che quella sera li'ha baciato la stessa bocca che ha fatto godere uno che potrebbe essere suo padre...e come entra in casa tebe???sdraiato????:corna:


Andiamo su Lothar...entra in casa allo stesso modo di tua moglie...
Ok, povero Mattia...ma povera pure tua moglie...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6385 ha detto:
			
		

> povero Mattia...se sapesse che quella sera li'ha baciato la stessa bocca che ha fatto godere uno che potrebbe essere suo padre...e come entra in casa tebe???sdraiato????:corna:


da te la morale a Tebe proprio no....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6386 ha detto:
			
		

> Si è negativo, non in generale ovviamente, per me è negativo quando si crea intimità con il proprio amante.
> L'intimità porta consuetudine...che per me è sempre negativa, quando accade con l'amante.
> Soprattutto se l'amante in questione non è un traditore seriale (sta tradendo perché è tebe e non perché è la prima che gli sia capitata sotto), peggio ancora quando ha una moglie che dice di lui (come sembra aver confermato lui) quello che che tebe dice di Mattia...vuol dire che man non sta vivendo un qualcosa in più al suo matrimonio, ma sta vivendo un qualcosa al posto di quello che dovrebbe vivere all'interno del suo matrimonio.
> Non so se mi spiego...
> Per me è negativo, con o senza sesso da dio...continuo a dire che è negativo.


secondo me la negatività sta nel fatto che la storia è passata da 'al max 5 volte poi stop' a 'no limits' nonostante siano passati i pompieri, l'ambulanza e ci fossero diversi segnali luminosi che invitavano alla prudenza. Ma temo che la fase in cui potevano ancora razionalizzare sia terminata.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6385 ha detto:
			
		

> povero Mattia...se sapesse che quella sera li'ha baciato la stessa bocca che ha fatto godere uno che potrebbe essere suo padre...e come entra in casa tebe???sdraiato????:corna:


probabilmente penserebbe la stessa cosa che penserebbe tua moglie baciando te che hai baciato una fritola che non è la sua.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

ah ok, non sono solo io che ho notato la GRANDE ipocrisia di lothar.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6386 ha detto:
			
		

> Si è negativo, non in generale ovviamente, per me è negativo quando si crea intimità con il proprio amante.
> L'intimità porta consuetudine...che per me è sempre negativa, quando accade con l'amante.
> Soprattutto se l'amante in questione non è un traditore seriale (sta tradendo perché è tebe e non perché è la prima che gli sia capitata sotto), peggio ancora quando ha una moglie che dice di lui (come sembra aver confermato lui) quello che che tebe dice di Mattia...vuol dire che man non sta vivendo un qualcosa in più al suo matrimonio, ma sta vivendo un qualcosa al posto di quello che dovrebbe vivere all'interno del suo matrimonio.
> Non so se mi spiego...
> Per me è negativo, con o senza sesso da dio...continuo a dire che è negativo.



Scusa la domanda magari indiscreta...Ma quando fai sesso con un uomo non crei intimità?
Io non posso pensare di andare a letto con un uomo senza ricercare l'intimità e mi auguro che ogni volta questa intimità aumenti....

Man sta vivendo un'altra cosa che non è il suo matrimonio, ne meglio ne peggio, semplicemente un'altra cosa


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6385 ha detto:
			
		

> povero Mattia...se sapesse che quella sera li'ha baciato la stessa bocca che ha fatto godere uno che potrebbe essere suo padre...e come entra in casa tebe???sdraiato????:corna:


E tua moglie cosa farebbe se sapesse che la sera bacia la tua bocca che ha fatto godere una ragazza di 28 anni???????


Non avevo letto il commento di tutti gli altri


----------



## erab (6 Novembre 2012)

Se si parte con il sesso da dio e li ci si ferma --- bene
Se si parte con lo stuzzico e contro stuzzico e li ci si ferma --- bene
Se si parte con i discorsi di orchidee e li ci si ferma --- bene
Se si parte dallo stuzzico e contro stuzzico, si passa a parlare di orchidee
e di arriva al sesso da dio --- non bene

Personalissima interpretazione data da quel poco che leggo sul blog ma il dubbio
è legittimo, prima "trombate così così", ora "sesso da dio" cosa è cambiato?
solo lui?

PS: potreste togliere tutti quegli smile-cornuti-ondulanti... mi sta venendo il mal di mare....:unhappy:  :bleah:


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6393 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa la domanda magari indiscreta...Ma quando fai sesso con un uomo non crei intimità?
> Io non posso pensare di andare a letto con un uomo senza ricercare l'intimità e mi auguro che ogni volta questa intimità aumenti....
> 
> Man sta vivendo un'altra cosa che non è il suo matrimonio, ne meglio ne peggio, semplicemente un'altra cosa


Farfalla scusa ma per me non si può paragonare l'intimità che si crea quando fai sesso una, due, tre volte con una persona...a quella che si creda in una relazione come quella che stanno vivendo tebe e man.
Per me non c'è proprio paragone..
Si man, sta vivendo una cosa che non è il suo matrimonio, ma sta vivendo solo quello...che è peggio...


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6390 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me la negatività sta nel fatto che la storia è passata da 'al max 5 volte poi stop' a 'no limits' nonostante siano passati i pompieri, l'ambulanza e ci fossero diversi segnali luminosi che invitavano alla prudenza. Ma temo che la fase in cui potevano ancora razionalizzare sia terminata.


 Ah sicuro, ma questo ormai mi son stancata di scriverlo..:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6396 ha detto:
			
		

> Farfalla scusa ma per me non si può paragonare l'intimità che si crea quando fai sesso una, due, tre volte con una persona...a quella che si creda in una relazione come quella che stanno vivendo tebe e man.
> Per me non c'è proprio paragone..
> Si man, sta vivendo una cosa che non è il suo matrimonio, ma sta vivendo solo quello...che è peggio...


Neanche per me sono paragonabili ma ben venga la seconda. Credo che in un rapporto l'intimità sia la cosa essenziale. Se vado a letto con un uomo mi aspetto che nel giro di poco riesco a trovare quell'intimità che mi fa essere davvero me stessa, che mi impedisce di tenere sotto controllo tutto, che in quelle due ore mi fa essere totalmente e solo lì, che non mi fa pensare prima di fare un gesto, che mi fa essere totalmente spontanea


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6398 ha detto:
			
		

> Neanche per me sono paragonabili ma ben venga la seconda. Credo che in un rapporto l'intimità sia la cosa essenziale. Se vado a letto con un uomo mi aspetto che nel giro di poco riesco a trovare quell'intimità che mi fa essere davvero me stessa, che mi impedisce di tenere sotto controllo tutto, che in quelle due ore mi fa essere totalmente e solo lì, che non mi fa pensare prima di fare un gesto, che mi fa essere totalmente spontanea


Ho capito e sono d'accordo, però per me è negativo quando questo succede tra amanti impegnati (con altre persone)....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6399 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho capito e sono d'accordo, però per me è negativo quando questo succede tra amanti impegnati (con altre persone)....


Io invece non concepiso una relazione diversa da questa. Lo scopare come conigli senza intimità e complicità non mi interessa che sia tra single o impegnati.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6385 ha detto:
			
		

> povero Mattia...se sapesse che quella sera li'ha baciato la stessa bocca che ha fatto godere uno che potrebbe essere suo padre...e come entra in casa tebe???sdraiato????:corna:




tu non conosci mai vergogna, hai culo sai.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

L'anello debole della catena è Man, se così si può chiamarlo, ma questo l'abbiamo capito tutti a parte lothar.
Anello debole perchè lui per vivere delle cose ha bisogno di una grossa parte emozionale se no. Ciccia.
Vuole viverla tenera? Sono disponibilissima. Perchè ora ho capito.
E lui è tenerissimo in alcuni momenti.
Decisamente non da amanti.
Sotto un certo profilo do ragione ad Eliade. Lui vive con me cose che in casa non vive più.
Quindi?
Eccoci qui.
Lui tradisce per i motivi sbagliati. Per mancanze.
Ma è un problema suo. Dove io non voglio entrare.
Non mi frega nulla di nulla.

Mi frega che la volta al mese in cui  rischio di essere beccata, rischio di essere mostrizzata da Mattia, rischio di farmi dare della troia da sua moglie, rischio un sacco di cose che sono tutte palate di merda.
Voglio che lui funzioni. 
Voglio che mi faccia fare quattro ore di paradiso.
Tra baci, sesso, carezze, mangiate, risate e scherzi.
Voglio tornare a casa come ieri sera, quasi senza avere la forza di camminare e andare a letto super presto.
Sentirsi senza ossa.
Sentirsi acquietata.
Sentire i muscoli che fanno male e addormentarsi con quel languorino al basso ventre che...mmmmmm.
E non perchè abbiamo fatto un porno.
Ma per un cazzo.
Scopo decisamente più hard con Mattia. Ma ieri.
Siamo arrivati al connubio perfetto.
Testa e corpo.
Prima mi scopava da Dio solo la testa, un pò meno il corpo.
Ieri invece. Ha scopato la mia testa e fatto l'amore con il mio corpo.
Per la prima volta abbiamo raggiunto un equilibrio pressochè perfetto.


Il gioco deve valere la candela.

Da ieri la vale.
Probabilmente per lui ne è sempre valsa, visto com'è.
Ma ripeto. Problema suo.
Che sono certa non farà diventare mio.
Lui sa bene che quando mi stringo a lui, quando mi bacia gli occhi chiusi e faccio la piattola scimmia abbarbicata sbaciucchiandolo tutto, è sesso.
Anche voler bene ovvio.
Ma è sesso senza altre menate.



Fuori di li la mia vita continua.
Anzi.
Continua meglio.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6402 ha detto:
			
		

> Io come sempre parlo con i fatti,non sono ipocrita..al contrario tu sei zoccola,non ti offendere,e'la verita' mia cara,,anche se adesso si stupiranno....tutti lo pensano e nessuno fiata...
> Io dopo 7 anni di matrimonio,manco sapevo cosa fosse un motel..tu sei la cliente migliore che hanno..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:chissa'Tebina dopo 26 anni di ''matrimonio'',cosa sarai diventata..la star del motel forse.....
> cara mia sono cose diverse..le mie sono scappatelle..non lunghe storie di motel ripetitive..Dio me ne scampi..
> infine spiace ricordarti,che io becco una che ne ha 26 in meno della moglie..e tu uno che ne ha 20 in piu'del cornuto..ahahahhah...insomma cara fagianotta....non proseguo oltre...



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

Sono qui amico mio a darti man forte...ogni volta che parli scoppia il finimondo...in altro i nostri cuori e sempre pronti alla pugnetta...


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6403 ha detto:
			
		

> L'anello debole della catena è Man, se così si può chiamarlo, ma questo l'abbiamo capito tutti a parte lothar.
> Anello debole perchè lui per vivere delle cose ha bisogno di una grossa parte emozionale se no. Ciccia.
> Vuole viverla tenera? Sono disponibilissima. Perchè ora ho capito.
> E lui è tenerissimo in alcuni momenti.
> ...


le  altre menate sono rispetto per l'altro.
perché se non vogliamo prendere in esame mattia parliamo di manager; sai come chiameremmo un uomo che si esprime come hai fatto tu qui?
stronzo 
per un languorino al basso ventre è giusto mettere a repentaglio due rapporti?
fra l'altro l'ennesima contraddizione sulla questione intimità....che tempo fa negavi si raggiungesse tra amanti .

fine predica.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2012)

vabbé per lothar o suore o puttane .non sarà una forma di misognia?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6407 ha detto:
			
		

> vabbé per lothar o suore o puttane .non sarà una forma di misognia?



ti sei dimenticata una definizione delle sue girl " IL NULLA"


----------



## erab (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6406 ha detto:
			
		

> le  altre menate sono rispetto per l'altro.
> perché se non vogliamo prendere in esame mattia parliamo di manager; sai come chiameremmo un uomo che si esprime come hai fatto tu qui?
> stronzo
> per un languorino al basso ventre è giusto mettere a repentaglio due rapporti?
> ...


:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6406 ha detto:
			
		

> le  altre menate sono rispetto per l'altro.
> perché se non vogliamo prendere in esame mattia parliamo di manager; *sai come chiameremmo un uomo che si esprime come hai fatto tu qui?*
> stronzo
> pe*r un languorino al basso ventre è giusto mettere a repentaglio due rapporti?*
> ...


Primo neretto.
Ennò!
Stronza per niente. Io sono sempre stata chiara con lui. E comunque non fare questo giochetto con me.
Io non sono per nulla stronza perchè estrapolare delle frasi in un respiro più ampio non è corretto.
Mi sentirei stronza se gli facessi credere che lui è altro dal sesso. Che lo frequenterei anche fuori e bla bla.
La mia idea non è cambiata su di lui.
E' un amante.
Non un potenziale fidanzato o compagno.
E dopo mesi di relazione ancora non sento avvisaglie sentimentali, ma solo ormonali.
E lui lo sa benissimo.
Ergo.
Non mi sento stronza.

Secondo neretto.

Io metto a repentaglio il mio rapporto, lui il suo.
Divisione dei beni, abbiamo già fatto questo discorso.
E per l'intimità ho spiegato prima il concetto.
L'intimità è in un motel.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6408 ha detto:
			
		

> ti sei dimenticata una definizione delle sue girl " IL NULLA"


Alle fagiane piace avere uomini che le considerano nulla evidentemente.
Grazie al cielo non ne ho mai incontrati.
O non mene sono accorta.
Non li vedo di default.
Egocentrica e divina come sono, come potrei _accorgermi d_i loro?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6411 ha detto:
			
		

> Alle fagiane piace avere uomini che le considerano nulla evidentemente.
> Grazie al cielo non ne ho mai incontrati.
> O non mene sono accorta.
> Non li vedo di default.
> Egocentrica e divina come sono, come potrei _accorgermi d_i loro?



Si,probabilmente è il tuo egocentrismo che ti permette giocarci ad armi pari. 


E bene fai, se questo ti fa star bene con te stessa.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6412 ha detto:
			
		

> Si,probabilmente è il tuo egocentrismo che ti permette giocarci ad armi pari.
> 
> 
> E bene fai, se questo ti fa star bene con te stessa.


si, mi soddisfo abbastanza.
hai mai conosciuto qualcuno che stia bene in toto con se stesso?
Io no, ma mai dire mai.
Sicuramente scelgo i rimorsi, non i rimpianti.
I primi sono reali e gestibili.
I secondi sono un non vissuto pericoloso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6414 ha detto:
			
		

> si, mi soddisfo abbastanza.
> hai mai conosciuto qualcuno che stia bene in toto con se stesso?
> Io no, ma mai dire mai.
> Sicuramente scelgo i rimorsi, non i rimpianti.
> ...


si rimpiange più spesso ciò che abbiamo perduto di ciò che non abbiamo mai avuto.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton;bt6405 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono qui amico mio a darti man forte...ogni volta che parli scoppia il finimondo...in altro i nostri cuori e sempre pronti alla pugnetta...


Conte!
E' la Divina che ti parla!
la Regina dei Motel in persona!
Esci da questo luogo, tu e l tuo degno compare di pugnette!
I fagiani ce li mangiamo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2012)

lothar, Conte, Minerva, Sbriciolata, Eliade, ragazze e ragazzi tutti

siamo nel blog di Tebe e dal momento in cui lei abilita i commenti siete in diritto di dire la vostra:

ma com'è che ogni volta ci dev'essere un processo a Tebe?
che spesso continua e fuoriuscendo da qui si sparpaglia in giro per i thread?

posso dire che ultimamente riscontro questo?
e che non credo succeda SOLO perchè lei si espone?

quando due persone scopano da Dio io sono, ecco....

contenta? 

insomma: siate contenti per Tebe e basta, mo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6418 ha detto:
			
		

> lothar, Conte, Minerva, Sbriciolata, Eliade, ragazze e ragazzi tutti
> 
> siamo nel blog di Tebe e dal momento in cui lei abilita i commenti siete in diritto di dire la vostra:
> 
> ...


Come Tebe sa bene, io mi preoccupo per lei. Avesse scopato bene all'inizio sarei stata contentissima... insomma... contenta per lei. E comunque sono disposta a fornirle un alibi, qualora servisse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6419 ha detto:
			
		

> Come Tebe sa bene, io mi preoccupo per lei. Avesse scopato bene all'inizio sarei stata contentissima... insomma... contenta per lei. E comunque sono disposta a fornirle un alibi, qualora servisse.


cioè vuoi dire che tu percepisci come preoccupante l'escalation sessuale?
o riscontri un accanimento atto al miglioramento della relazione (sessuale) che potrebbe portare a qualcosa di sempre più difficile da gestire?

per l'alibi: è bello da parte tua


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6418 ha detto:
			
		

> lothar, Conte, Minerva, Sbriciolata, Eliade, ragazze e ragazzi tutti
> 
> siamo nel blog di Tebe e dal momento in cui lei abilita i commenti siete in diritto di dire la vostra:
> 
> ...


 Chiara, ma s'è fatta una scopata...non è che sia una cosa così grande da essere felici per lei. Manco avesse vinto al superenalotto. 
Io ho sempre parlato così nel suo blog. Se non le piace può pure dirlo o impedirmelo, non ho problemi di alcun genere.

Per quanto riguarda le fuoruscite, non credo mi si possano addebitarle...sto postando talmente poco che dubito sia fuoriuscito qualcosa.
Se in passato fosse fuoriuscito qualcosa, non credo sia stato così eclatante da parte mia...non sono il tipo che porta per le lunghe certe conversazioni, mi scocciano molto prima.


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6420 ha detto:
			
		

> cioè vuoi dire che tu percepisci come preoccupante l'escalation sessuale?
> o riscontri un accanimento atto al miglioramento della relazione (sessuale) che potrebbe portare a qualcosa di sempre più difficile da gestire?
> 
> per l'alibi: è bello da parte tua


io percepisco la seconda e sono convinto, ma l' ho già detto, che lui
sia involontariamente pericoloso (quando a uno così quadrato dai la 
possibilità di sbroccare, se sbrocca, non sia mai quanto può sbroccare
(scusate l' eccesso di brocche :mrgreen)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6420 ha detto:
			
		

> cioè vuoi dire che tu percepisci come preoccupante l'escalation sessuale?
> o riscontri un accanimento atto al miglioramento della relazione (sessuale) che potrebbe portare a qualcosa di sempre più difficile da gestire?
> 
> per l'alibi: è bello da parte tua


secondo me il miglioramento della relazione sessuale è dato da qualcosa che potrebbe essere sempre più difficile da gestire. Specialmente perchè viene negato a priori. E' inutile che Tebe continui a dire: non è un problema mio. Quando il problema è dell'altro, in una relazione, diventa anche tuo... come la gioia, il dolore... a meno che una persona non sia senz'anima. E non mi pare questo il caso.


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6402 ha detto:
			
		

> Io come sempre parlo con i fatti,non sono ipocrita..al contrario tu sei zoccola,non ti offendere,e'la verita' mia cara,,anche se adesso si stupiranno....tutti lo pensano e nessuno fiata...
> Io dopo 7 anni di matrimonio,manco sapevo cosa fosse un motel..tu sei la cliente migliore che hanno..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:chissa'Tebina dopo 26 anni di ''matrimonio'',cosa sarai diventata..la star del motel forse.....
> *cara mia sono cose diverse..le mie sono scappatelle..*non lunghe storie di motel ripetitive..Dio me ne scampi..*
> infine spiace ricordarti,che io becco una che ne ha 26 in meno della moglie..e tu uno che ne ha 20 in piu'del cornuto..ahahahhah...insomma cara fagianotta....non proseguo oltre...*


Quanto sei maschilista e squallido.

Secondo me sei un po' geloso delle emozioni che vive Tebe, che magari tu non ci riesci a vivere nè nel tuo matrimonio, nè nelle tue scappatelle.

Peccato per la tua aridità.


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6418 ha detto:
			
		

> lothar, Conte, Minerva, Sbriciolata, Eliade, ragazze e ragazzi tutti
> 
> siamo nel blog di Tebe e dal momento in cui lei abilita i commenti siete in diritto di dire la vostra:
> 
> ...


A me fa incazzare che un babbione qualunquista italiano medio ignorante e superficiale, si permetta di dire certe cose...
Ci può anche stare la critica, ma almeno che sia costruttiva e detta da qualcuno con una mentalità meno squallida.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6413 ha detto:
			
		

> si, mi soddisfo abbastanza.
> hai mai conosciuto qualcuno che stia bene in toto con se stesso?
> Io no, ma mai dire mai.
> Sicuramente scelgo i rimorsi, non i rimpianti.
> ...


Fai bene. e condivido.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

ma quale processo, chiara?
esprimo il mio parere.e per come la vedo io sarei contenta per tebe nel caso andasse a gonfie vele con mattia senza l'esigenza di "usare" un uomo sposato.
sono una qualunquista ma così è


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

relazione per relazione poi , avrei preferito un innamoramento rispetto ad un discorso in cui si dice che non le importa nulla di quello che l'altro vuole e pensa.
è quello che abbiamo sempre rinfacciato ad un certo tipo di uomini o mi sbaglio?
d'accordo, qui non s'illude il "poveretto"  ma lo si considera un fallo con qualche dettaglio intorno che rende piacevole il pacchetto.
o forse lo si racconta così quando in realtà c'è più coinvolgimento di quanto tebe voglia ammettere


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6427 ha detto:
			
		

> Cari utenti fatti con lo stampino..omologati come dischi rotti che ripetono la stessa cosa..perche'nessuno ha il coraggio di scrivere la verita'????..Tebe che stimo e ammiro come donna intelligente e simpatica...niente di personale Tebina..farebbe bene  ad avere le palle per parlare chiaro a Mattia e mollarlo.
> Perche'benissimo Tebe ha fatto a rendere la pariglia a Mattia..ma non e'stata scopata e basta..la storia continua..perche'loro sono coppia gia'finita..
> Se non fosse cosi'Tebe* dopo appena 7 anni di convivenza *non correrebbe dietro al Man...giusto???Perche'dopo una vita assieme,purtroppo ci puo'stare...ma dopo solo 7 anni no...ma chi ha il coraggio di scriverlo??nessuno..avete paura ...a parte alcuni coraggiosi.
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo solo sul neretto. Alcune cose che scrivo, per ovvi motivi, sono falsate, una di queste *sono gli anni che io e Mattia viviamo insieme.*
I miei anni di fedeltà, non sono stati sette ma molti. Molti di più. Più dei tuoi.


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6429 ha detto:
			
		

> relazione per relazione poi ,* avrei preferito un innamoramento rispetto ad un discorso in cui si dice che non le importa nulla di quello che l'altro vuole e pensa.*
> è quello che abbiamo sempre rinfacciato ad un certo tipo di uomini o mi sbaglio?
> d'accordo, qui non s'illude il "poveretto"  ma lo si considera un fallo con qualche dettaglio intorno che rende piacevole il pacchetto.
> o forse lo si racconta così quando in realtà c'è più coinvolgimento di quanto tebe voglia ammettere


Mannò Min dai. Senti...per me è vero tradimento proprio innamorarsi dell'amante. E' un mio limite, un mio sentire. Un modo che ho sempre avuto.
Non mi sono mai innamorata di quelli extra, ma mai proprio.
L'ho scritto in tutte le lingue.
Certo affetto. A Man voglio bene, mi preoccupo per lui, mi fanno piacere certe tenerezze e tutto il resto.
Ma semplicemente non mi tocca le corde emozionali per farmi fare il salto dell'amore.
per carattere io non sto insieme a qualcuno se poi penso ad un altro.
Mai successo in 70 anni di vita.
Poi man sarà tutto tranne che un poveretto.
Lo sa che è usato ma il mio non è un usare alla lothar.
Io sono anche coccolosa, sbaciucchiosa e tutto il resto.
Non mi faccio fisime strane a esprimere ciò che provo e penso.
Qui dentro si leggono solo storie o dove c'è il dramma dell'amore amantifero o dove c'è solo lo scopaggio.
O bianco o nero.
Io però è evidente che non sono una traditrice "normale"
Ho un sacco di sfumature.

E comunque, io non nascondo minimamente il mio coinvolgimento per Man.
ma non è amore.
E' un sacco di cose, ma non amore.

Sono poliamorosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6433 ha detto:
			
		

> Intanto grazie a Dio io sono sposato,in chiesa,non convivo..ed e'altra cosa.
> Poi lo sono da oltre 27 anni..quindi cosa vuoi sapere Tebe???
> I tuoi anni di fedelta'..ahahah..mi fai ridere..tu corri dietro a tutti..ormai l'hanno capito anche i sassi....senza offesa..ovvio...:mrgreen:
> Perdonami ma sento tanta solidarieta'per il povero alce Mattia..oltretutto tu stessa hai scritto che e'disposto persino a mantenerti...e sempre tu hai scritto che ti adora.
> ...


Tu invece selezioni vero Lothar? donne di classe che USI solo per scopare. 
Un inchino al marito ideale
Ma come ti permetti di rivolegerti così a una donna di cui conosci poco o nulla?
Proprio tu che rimorchi nelle chat
Ma cazzo guardarsi allo specchio prima di parlare mai eh?


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6433 ha detto:
			
		

> Intanto grazie a Dio io sono sposato,in chiesa,non convivo..ed e'altra cosa.
> Poi lo sono da oltre 27 anni..quindi cosa vuoi sapere Tebe???
> I tuoi anni di fedelta'..ahahah..mi fai ridere..*tu corri dietro a tutti..ormai l'hanno capito anche i sassi....*senza offesa..ovvio...:mrgreen:
> Perdonami ma sento tanta solidarieta'per il povero alce Mattia..oltretutto tu stessa hai scritto che e'disposto persino a mantenerti...e sempre tu hai scritto che ti adora.
> ...


Io corro dietro a tutti?
davvero?
Chi per esempio?


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6434 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu invece selezioni vero Lothar? donne di classe che USI solo per scopare.
> Un inchino al marito ideale
> Ma come ti permetti di rivolegerti così a una donna di cui conosci poco o nulla?
> Proprio tu che rimorchi nelle chat
> Ma cazzo guardarsi allo specchio prima di parlare mai eh?


si è sentito fottere da qualcosa e alza le penne fagiane.
Chissà cosa lo ha colpito tanto nell'intimo per scrivere pinocchiate.
Mah...


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6434 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu invece selezioni vero Lothar? donne di classe che USI solo per scopare.
> Un inchino al marito ideale
> Ma come ti permetti di rivolegerti così a una donna di cui conosci poco o nulla?
> Proprio tu che rimorchi nelle chat
> Ma cazzo guardarsi allo specchio prima di parlare mai eh?



hai ragione...rimorchia nelle chat!
me lo ero dimenticato!
Minchia io non so manco come è fatta la chat di fb:unhappy:

Almeno cerco di rimorchiare dal vero, anche se ovviamente non batto chiodo visto il numero di amanti fin qui collezionati.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, nessuno vuole la povera Tebina flap flap.

Lothar mi insegni a rimorchiare nelle chat?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6437 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione...rimorchia nelle chat!
> me lo ero dimenticato!
> Minchia io non so manco come è fatta la chat di fb:unhappy:
> 
> ...



Cioè c'è bisogno di insegnartelo?
E' come andare a pescare le trote in quei laghetti dove anche senza amo abboccano..........


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6439 ha detto:
			
		

> Cioè c'è bisogno di insegnartelo?
> E' come andare a pescare le trote in quei laghetti dove anche senza amo abboccano..........


ah...quindi rimorchiano tutti.
Sono più tranquilla allora. Ecco perchè non le conosco.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2012)

```

```



			
				Tebe;bt6440 ha detto:
			
		

> ah...quindi rimorchiano tutti.
> Sono più tranquilla allora. Ecco perchè non le conosco.



:up:


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6442 ha detto:
			
		

> ma l'ho scritto mia cara...mi ha colpito leggere quanto amore ci metta Mattia..inutilmente.E il tuo goffo tentativo di arrampicarti sugli specchi...
> oh Teba..amici come prima ovvio..no??
> 
> 
> Farfalla sai cosa ha detto l'assessore PD alla recchia barese Vendola???....non spingermi a scriverlo nei tuoi confronti...gira alla larga da me



ma mi spieghi la tua frase
*tu corri dietro a tutti..ormai l'hanno capito anche i sassi....senza offesa..ovvio..

*A chi corro dietro? Tutti è un gran numero di persone.
E nessuno mi fila?
Minchia sono più cessa di quello che penso allora.
ma a prescindere...a chi ho corso dietro?
A parte man e Nick amore segreto, ovvio:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6442 ha detto:
			
		

> ma l'ho scritto mia cara...mi ha colpito leggere quanto amore ci metta Mattia..inutilmente.E il tuo goffo tentativo di arrampicarti sugli specchi...
> oh Teba..amici come prima ovvio..no??
> 
> 
> Farfalla sai cosa ha detto l'assessore PD alla recchia barese Vendola???....non spingermi a scriverlo nei tuoi confronti...gira alla larga da me


:scared::scared::scared::scared:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

farfalla;bt6444 ha detto:
			
		

> :scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata::risata::risata::danza:


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe e Farfy...ma ancora state a perde tempo nelle risposte, eppure siete due donne estremamente intelligenti .... io da mo che avevo mollato... NO COMMENT!


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy;bt6446 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe e Farfy...ma ancora state a perde tempo nelle risposte, eppure siete due donne estremamente intelligenti .... io da mo che avevo mollato... NO COMMENT!


ironeggiamo con i fagiani.
E' un bel gioco!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6447 ha detto:
			
		

> ironeggiamo con i fagiani.
> E' un bel gioco!
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh allora ok... buon divertimento 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6433 ha detto:
			
		

> *Intanto grazie a Dio io sono sposato,in chiesa,non convivo..ed e'altra cosa.
> *Poi lo sono da oltre 27 anni..quindi cosa vuoi sapere Tebe???
> I tuoi anni di fedelta'..ahahah..mi fai ridere..tu corri dietro a tutti..ormai l'hanno capito anche i sassi....senza offesa..ovvio...:mrgreen:
> Perdonami ma sento tanta solidarieta'per il povero alce Mattia..oltretutto tu stessa hai scritto che e'disposto persino a mantenerti...e sempre tu hai scritto che ti adora.
> ...


se non lo leggessi non ci crederei....


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6449 ha detto:
			
		

> se non lo leggessi non ci crederei....


vado a prendere i sali....


----------



## Spider (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy;bt6450 ha detto:
			
		

> vado a prendere i sali....


santa madonna!!!
anche a me stò Lothar pare un pò strano... come avesse preso una botta in testa, non so spiegare.
dice che intorta, sollazza, scopa a destra e a manca... moglie sempre sul piedistallo, 
tutte troie, povere gnocche, salva solo moglie e buoi suoi...e poi viene a fare il predicozzo alla Divina.
Lohtar cerca di essere coerente.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Novembre 2012)

canide premi il grilletto:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6452 ha detto:
			
		

> canide premi il grilletto:mrgreen:


cerca prima di capire chi è il cane...
non sempre quello che è ovvio è vero.
vuoi provare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6428 ha detto:
			
		

> ma *quale processo*, chiara?
> esprimo il mio parere.e per come la vedo io sarei contenta per tebe nel caso andasse a gonfie vele con mattia senza l'esigenza di "usare" un uomo sposato.
> sono una qualunquista ma così è



guarda, Minerva, è talmente lapalissiano che neanche mi soffermo

per il resto non è questione di qualunquismo, ci mancherebbe che una posizione come la tua non fosse più che legittima

ma devo parlare fuori dai denti?
cercate di redimere le ragazzette sprovvedute che arrivano qui, non le donne fatte e finite


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6429 ha detto:
			
		

> relazione per relazione poi , avrei preferito un innamoramento rispetto ad un discorso in cui si dice che non le importa nulla di quello che l'altro vuole e pensa.
> è quello che abbiamo sempre rinfacciato ad un certo tipo di uomini o mi sbaglio?
> d'accordo, qui non s'illude il "poveretto"  ma lo si considera un fallo con qualche dettaglio intorno che rende piacevole il pacchetto.
> o *forse lo si racconta così* quando in realtà c'è più coinvolgimento di quanto tebe voglia ammettere


oh, là

finalmente


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

come ho sempre sostenuto, ma lei mi embola dietro quando glielo dico.

e allora non CE lo dico piu.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

non mi dare del voi.io non devo redimere nessuno.
se non sono graditi commenti non commenterò più


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6457 ha detto:
			
		

> non mi dare del voi.io non devo redimere nessuno.
> se non sono graditi commenti non commenterò più


Nemmeno io, allora, visto che non sono graditi i MIEI, di commenti


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

vabbè...comunque sia la nostra è conversazione, la sua, è vita,la Sua vita e solo a lei stessa e a mattia ( forse ) deve rispondere.


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6454 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda, Minerva, è talmente lapalissiano che neanche mi soffermo
> 
> per il resto non è questione di qualunquismo, ci mancherebbe che una posizione come la tua non fosse più che legittima
> 
> ...


Personalmente non cerco di redimere nessuna, contesto solo la scelta dell' amante.
Quello che sostengo è che se vuoi un idraulico chiami un idraulico, se vuoi un 
elettricista chiami un elettricista, se vuoi un amante cerchi un amante, che conosca
le regole del gioco e non sia propenso a farsi prendere "di testa".


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6459 ha detto:
			
		

> finalmente si..lo dicevo da un pezzo..ma aiutami Chiaretta..perche'non vuole ammettere di essere cotta del man??che c'e di male???P..piano piano Mattia uscira'di scena...e man prendera'il suo posto.


di questo non vedo avvisaglie, Tebe mi è sempre sembrata ben determinata 
a gestire il rapporto extra a modo suo, ma anche lui sta cercando di fare 
lo stesso e il suo modo di gestirlo mi perplime.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

erab;bt6461 ha detto:
			
		

> Personalmente non cerco di redimere nessuna, contesto solo la scelta dell' amante.
> Quello che sostengo è che se vuoi un idraulico chiami un idraulico, se vuoi un
> elettricista chiami un elettricista, se vuoi un amante cerchi un amante, che conosca
> le regole del gioco e non sia propenso a farsi prendere "di testa".



Erab, al di là della situazione personale di Tebe, tu credi che sia possibile per tutti saper controllare il proprio distacco emotivo  in queste circostanze ? 

Non è proprio come andare al supermercato , acquistare un pezzo di Vitello...cotto , mangiato e fine della storia.


qualche rischietto che quel gesto si possa trasformare in qualcosa di diverso c'è. non siamo proprio tutti in cerca solo di una serratura, e non mi riferisco a te.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6442 ha detto:
			
		

> ma l'ho scritto mia cara...mi ha colpito leggere quanto amore ci metta Mattia..inutilmente.E il tuo goffo tentativo di arrampicarti sugli specchi...
> oh Teba..amici come prima ovvio..no??
> 
> 
> Farfalla sai cosa ha detto l'assessore PD alla recchia barese Vendola???....non spingermi a scriverlo nei tuoi confronti...gira alla larga da me


cosa ha detto l'assessore del PD?  dillo a me,dai


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6457 ha detto:
			
		

> non mi dare del voi.io non devo redimere nessuno.
> se non sono graditi commenti* non commenterò più*


Non provarci nemmeno. Te lo giuro lettori del forum testimoni.
Se rinunci ad esprimere le tue idee qui ti rigiuro che da domani mi piazzo dietro al tuo culo rachitico forumistico che le scoregge incendiate sono il NULLA (cit).

_flapflap_


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6458 ha detto:
			
		

> Nemmeno io, allora, visto che non sono graditi i MIEI, di commenti



......pure tu Divina.
Idem come Minerva. Non ti azzardare a non commentare più.
Non fatemi partire l'embolo


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6456 ha detto:
			
		

> come ho sempre sostenuto, ma lei mi embola dietro quando glielo dico.
> 
> e allora non CE lo dico piu.:mrgreen:



:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6459 ha detto:
			
		

> finalmente si..lo dicevo da un pezzo..ma aiutami Chiaretta..perche'non vuole ammettere di essere cotta del man??che c'e di male???P..piano piano Mattia uscira'di scena...e man prendera'il suo posto.



....ommadonna.....


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

erab;bt6461 ha detto:
			
		

> Personalmente non cerco di redimere nessuna, contesto solo la scelta dell' amante.
> Quello che sostengo è che se vuoi un idraulico chiami un idraulico, se vuoi un
> elettricista chiami un elettricista, *se vuoi un amante cerchi un amante, che conosca
> le regole del gioco e non sia propenso a farsi prendere "di testa*".



hai ragione Erab. Razionalmente hai ragione.
Ma non ho scelto man razionalmente credo sia evidente.
Lui non è cretino e abbiamo affrontato da subito questo discorso e sembrava lui il più preoccupato di una mia eventuale testata.
Ora. 
ha accettato il rischio di innamorarsi, io credo, ed è il rischio più semplice in confronto a quello che davvero rischia.
Ovvero la famiglia.
Io ho capito questo di Man.
Si sta godendo una sessualità che non ha mai sperimentato, in una situazione "protetta" proprio perchè sperimenta con me.

Se tu fossi man, ci rinunceresti?


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2012)

No,non credo che nessuno rinuncerebbe al posto di Manager.

però il mio dubbio è sempre il solito.

ce la fai a reggere il gioco all'infinito?


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

perplesso;bt6471 ha detto:
			
		

> No,non credo che nessuno rinuncerebbe al posto di Manager.
> 
> però il mio dubbio è sempre il solito.
> 
> ce la fai a reggere il gioco all'infinito?


Oddio, gioco?
Scusami non capisco.:unhappy:


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6470 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione Erab. Razionalmente hai ragione.
> Ma non ho scelto man razionalmente credo sia evidente.
> Lui non è cretino e abbiamo affrontato da subito questo discorso e sembrava lui il più preoccupato di una mia eventuale testata.
> Ora.
> ...


Se io fossi man il problema non si porrebbe, non perché io sia un superuomo, ma 
perché sono una "brutta persona" mrgreen che ha sperimentato un po di tutto, che
non crede nell' ammmore, che sa che i sentimenti sono reazioni biochimiche e ha imparato a non dargli troppo peso.
Lui è un uomo quadrato, quasi militaresco, che ha vissuto una vita di 
rinunce "emozionali", che ha sacrificato il grande amore in nome di un modello
di famiglia che ora non lo soddisfa e vive attraverso di te uno scampolo di una
vita diversa ha cui ha rinunciato tempo fa.
Il passo da "attraverso di te" a "in te" è brevissimo e lui non ha i mezzi per gestire
un cambio di prospettiva di questo tipo.
Se succedesse, se una mattina ti guardasse negli occhi e ti dicesse "ho detto
a mia moglie che la lascio, voglio te" cosa succederebbe?
Poi magari sbaglio e lui è peggio di me :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.... ma allora sarebbe veramente 
spaventoso!!!! :scared:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6472 ha detto:
			
		

> Oddio, gioco?
> Scusami non capisco.:unhappy:


beh sì.     è un gioco che si sta facendo serio.

6 sicura che riuscirai a non far superare i paletti che vi siete posti mesi fa?


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6427 ha detto:
			
		

> Cari utenti fatti con lo stampino..omologati come dischi rotti che ripetono la stessa cosa..perche'nessuno ha il coraggio di scrivere la verita'????..Tebe che stimo e ammiro come donna intelligente e simpatica...niente di personale Tebina..farebbe bene  ad avere le palle per parlare chiaro a Mattia e mollarlo.
> Perche'benissimo Tebe ha fatto a rendere la pariglia a Mattia..ma non e'stata scopata e basta..la storia continua..perche'loro sono coppia gia'finita..
> Se non fosse cosi'Tebe dopo appena 7 anni di convivenza non correrebbe dietro al Man...giusto???Perche'dopo una vita assieme,purtroppo ci puo'stare...ma dopo solo 7 anni no...ma chi ha il coraggio di scriverlo??nessuno..avete paura ...a parte alcuni coraggiosi.
> 
> ...


Io non lo scrivo perchè non lo penso.

Perchè lo deve mollare se ci sta bene?

Provo a interpretare la tua mentalità bigotta, da vecchio dentro: le donne, secondo te, scopano solo se innamorate o seriamente interessate a qualcuno. E, sempre le donne, non possono provare sentimenti per più di una persona.
Quindi pensi che Tebe scopi con Manager perchè non ama più Mattia... e magari lo vede come un fratello.

Ma, leggendo il blog, mi sembra di capire che la relazione di coppia di Tebe non sia solo... platonica, tutt'altro.

Quindi le tue elucubrazioni da cariatide non hanno proprio fondamento.

Anche le donne scopano e basta, caro invidioso!

"Dopo una vita insieme purtroppo ci può stare" il tradimento... ah si? Purtroppo?
Ma se non fai altro che vantarti delle ragazzine che ti scopi :mrgreen: Basta poco per scoparsi una ragazzina, soprattutto se straniera e proveniente da un Paese ancora peggio del nostro in quanto a cultura, emancipazione femminile e mentalità ristretta.


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6433 ha detto:
			
		

> *Intanto grazie a Dio io sono sposato,in chiesa,non convivo..ed e'altra cosa.*
> Poi lo sono da oltre 27 anni..quindi cosa vuoi sapere Tebe???
> I tuoi anni di fedelta'..ahahah..mi fai ridere..tu corri dietro a tutti..ormai l'hanno capito anche i sassi....senza offesa..ovvio...:mrgreen:
> Perdonami ma sento tanta solidarieta'per il povero alce Mattia..oltretutto tu stessa hai scritto che e'disposto persino a mantenerti...e sempre tu hai scritto che ti adora.
> ...


Non nominare Dio.

Un cattolico vero, che si è sposato in Chiesa riconoscendone il valore, si farebbe tagliare l'uccello pur di non tradire la moglie.

Sei solo un italiano medio ipocrita.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso;bt6474 ha detto:
			
		

> beh sì.     è un gioco che si sta facendo serio.
> 
> 6 sicura che riuscirai a non far superare i paletti che vi siete posti mesi fa?


Sinceramente non ci sto nemmeno pensando. E' una cosa che sto dando per assodata.
Sinceramente, lo vedo talmente impossibile un suo superamento di paletti...e qui entra in gioco la domanda di Erab.
Se un giorno man arrivasse a dirmi che mi ama e bla bla?





















Naaaa, mi gioco vincente lo sbarco degli Alieni piuttosto.








sarebbe raccapricciante.
Credo che avrei una paresi di qualche ora.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

ToyGirl;bt6477 ha detto:
			
		

> Non nominare Dio.
> 
> Un cattolico vero, che si è sposato in Chiesa riconoscendone il valore, si farebbe tagliare l'uccello pur di non tradire la moglie.
> 
> Sei solo un italiano medio ipocrita.



Toy su, fai la brava, lo sai che non si gioca con il cibo...:mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6479 ha detto:
			
		

> Toy su, fai la brava, lo sai che non si gioca con il cibo...:mrgreen:


Hai ragione  salviamo il suo uccello e resettiamo la capoccia!!!! ahahahahaha


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6478 ha detto:
			
		

> Sinceramente non ci sto nemmeno pensando. E' una cosa che sto dando per assodata.
> Sinceramente, lo vedo talmente impossibile un suo superamento di paletti...e qui entra in gioco la domanda di Erab.
> Se un giorno man arrivasse a dirmi che mi ama e bla bla?
> 
> ...


boh.  io non mi sento nemmeno di escluderlo a priori.

e più tempo dura la vostra relazione e più il dubbio diventerà consistente.

anche se sai meglio di me che l'amore non è l'unico sentimento del mondo....


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso;bt6484 ha detto:
			
		

> boh.  io non mi sento nemmeno di escluderlo a priori.
> 
> e più tempo dura la vostra relazione e più il dubbio diventerà consistente.
> 
> anche se sai meglio di me che l'amore non è l'unico sentimento del mondo....


certo, nemmeno io lo escludo a priori, ma per come è fatto Man, a meno che non abbia l'assoluta certezza che io gli risponda SI! Sono tua!, non lo farebbe.  Piuttosto muore.
Si, l'amore non è l'unico sentimento al mondo ma è il meno gestibile forse. Quello che ti fa fare pazzie.
Il resto secondo me è gestibile.
E con man c'è molto_ resto_, che è quello che fa funzionare il tutto.

Vediamo
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

ToyGirl;bt6481 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione  salviamo il suo uccello e resettiamo la capoccia!!!! ahahahahaha


il suo uccello mi sa che è...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Cos'è tutto sto pollaio eh? EH?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tebe mettiti quieta!


----------

